
Poland’s Forgotten Bohemian War Hero - yuckboy
http://bostonreview.net/literature-culture/marta-figlerowicz-jozef-czapski
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Forgotten and written off as naive in the short term after his death. Glad to
see history giving this man the remembrance he deserves, and by proxy, the
thousands of his comrades lost to the USSR.

